# où télècharger open office



## Imac59120 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour.
Débutant sur mac, je voudrais savoir ou télécharger open office et savoir si il existe une version compatible mac et pc car au boulot c pc mais à la maison c mac (que je préfère mille fois plus ).

Merci d'avance.

désolé si cette question avait déjà été posé.


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Mars 2010)

sur mac tu as openoffice http://fr.openoffice.org/ et neooffice http://www.neooffice.org/neojava/fr/index.php


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

t'as pas google à la maison?


----------



## Imac59120 (6 Mars 2010)

merci non je n'ai meme pas internet tassin


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2010)

Alors fais gaffe au boulot
car par defaut le site OOO va sans doute  te pointer les versions...PC
naviguer en archives pour charger ( sans ouvrir) les bons fichiers Mac


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2010)

Liens directs sur les serveurs :
http://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/OpenOffice.org/MacOSX/

http://fr.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html


----------

